# Step 5 mit XP-Mode auf Windows 7 Ultimate



## youfyouk (3 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin richtig hier...

Wie der Titel es schon sagt, möchte ich gerne Step 5 auf unseren neuen Simatic Field PG einrichten.

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate
Windows XP Mode - Windows Virtuel PC

Um fragen auszuschließen: Es handelt sich um STEP5/ST Version 7.2 was definitiv auf WinXP läuft, es läuft nämlich auf unserem älteren Simatic Field PG mit Windows XP.

Nun zum Problem:
Step 5 ist richtig installiert worden und die Lizensschlüssel sind auch übertragen, beim starten öffnet sich das Konsolenfenster mit der Fehlermeldung: "Critical Error: No HIMEM.SYS or not enough XMS-Memory!"

Weiß einer wie man Step 5 doch zum laufen kriegt, denn in anderen Foren und Google habe ich des öffteren gelesen, dass es auf jeden Fall auf Virtuellen Maschinen läuft, aber leider nie eine Anleitung oder der Gleichen.

Danke schonmal
MfG youfyouk


----------



## Juergena (3 August 2011)

Hallo,

also wir haben im Dezember letzten Jahres 2 neue Field PG´s bekommen. Ich habe etliche male mit Siemens telefoniert und am Ende gingen die 2 wieder ins Werk zurück und es wurde ein Upgrade aufgespielt wo nun 2 Bootpartitionen gemacht wurden für Win7 und Winxp mit und ohne S5. Ich habe damals aber das S5 unter der VMWare am laufen gehabt problem war nur das ich nicht auf die Schnittstelle zugreifen konnte. Von daher mit Siemens telefonieren und nach Upgrade fragen.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## youfyouk (3 August 2011)

Sry für den Tread, hatte es vor vier Wochen etwa einen ganzen Tag probiert und es ging nicht..

Hab die Lösung gefunden:

Virtual PC stellt tatsächlich keinen XMS-Speicher zur Verfügung (nicht Standartmäßig), aber kann man einstellen.

Vorgehensweise:

Installationverzeichnis
C:\STEP5\S5_SYS (in meinem Fall)
Rechtsklick auf die Datei: STEP5.EXE  ---> Eigenschaften ---> Speicher

Erweiterungspeicher (XMS) auf 4096 stellen.
Quelle: http://www.bernd-leitenberger.de/dos-programme-unter-xp.shtml

Fertig!


Nun hab ich noch ein anderes kleines Problem, undzwar lässt sich Step5 nicht in Vollbild anzeigen.

Meldung: 
Titel: 16-Bit-MS-DOS-Teilsystem
Text: Der Monitor konnte nicht für den Vollbildmodus initialisiert werden. Klicken auf "Schließen", um die Anwendung zu beenden.

Wenn ich dann Ignorieren klicke statt Schließen startet Step5 in einem normalem Fenster.

Vielleicht kennt sich ja einer gut aus und kann mir vielleicht sagen, wie man das Problem hinbekommt.

MfG
youfyouk


----------



## Juergena (3 August 2011)

youfyouk schrieb:


> Nun hab ich noch ein anderes kleines Problem, undzwar lässt sich Step5 nicht in Vollbild anzeigen.
> 
> Meldung:
> Titel: 16-Bit-MS-DOS-Teilsystem
> ...



Genau wegen dem Thema habe ich Stunden mit Siemens am Telefon verbracht. Fazit: Dies ist nicht möglich!!!

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## sailor (3 August 2011)

Oder besorg dir ne andere (bessere) Variante (PI z.B.). 
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Juergena (3 August 2011)

Natürlich kannst Dir auch S5 for Windows besorgen mit der würde es auch unter Win7 laufen und natürlich auch die Schnittstellen.


----------



## youfyouk (3 August 2011)

Juergena schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wir haben im Dezember letzten Jahres 2 neue Field PG´s bekommen. Ich habe etliche male mit Siemens telefoniert und am Ende gingen die 2 wieder ins Werk zurück und es wurde ein Upgrade aufgespielt wo nun 2 Bootpartitionen gemacht wurden für Win7 und Winxp mit und ohne S5. Ich habe damals aber das S5 unter der VMWare am laufen gehabt problem war nur das ich nicht auf die Schnittstelle zugreifen konnte. Von daher mit Siemens telefonieren und nach Upgrade fragen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Jürgen,

danke für deine Antwort, mit SIEMENS telefonieren möchte ich sehr ungerne...mein Chef haben die einfach abgespeist indem sie gesagt haben: "Geht nicht!"

Mit einer zweiten Partition arbeite ich mit meinem privat PG (XP/Vista) klappt auch ganz gut. Am Field PG sollte es auch mit XP-Mode hinhauen. Ich werde jetzt mal unsere S5 Simulation aufbauen und gucken ob ich eine Verbindung hinbekomme. COM1 lässt sich einstellen, mal schauen...

Berichte dann später weiter

MfG youfyouk


----------



## c.wehn (3 August 2011)

Hallo.. ich hab mein S5 in vmware laufen und die schnittstelle funktioniert auch (allerdings hab ich nen PI-USB Adapter der Com-adapter geht aber auch!)


----------



## centipede (3 August 2011)

Also ich habe bei mir Win7 32Bit mit XP-Mode.
Step5 V7.23 läuft ohne Probleme genau wie unter XP.


----------



## youfyouk (3 August 2011)

centipede schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei mir Win7 32Bit mit XP-Mode.
> Step5 V7.23 läuft ohne Probleme genau wie unter XP.



Könntest du auch eventl. Angaben zu deinen Einstellungen veraten?

Ich habe etwas herum probiert:


			
				http://www.windows-7-forum.net/windows-7-software/11230-windows-7-xp-mode-farbqualitaet-32-bit.html schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst das virtuelle XP nur mit voller Farbtiefe fahren wenn Du die Integrationfeatures abschaltest



Das klappt nur bedingt, der Mauszeiger wird versetzt...

Die MPI Schnittstelle vom PG kann ich nicht ansprechen mit XP-Modus aber COM1 geht. Schon komisch.

MfG youfyouk


----------



## centipede (3 August 2011)

youfyouk schrieb:


> Könntest du auch eventl. Angaben zu deinen Einstellungen veraten?
> 
> Ich habe etwas herum probiert:
> 
> ...



Keine besonderen Einstellungen. Ging sofort.
XP Modus installiert, im XP-Modus S5 installiert, getestet ob ich Online komme, fertig.
Rechner ist ein FieldPG M3.

Dass die MPI Schnittstelle nicht funktioniert ist klar, der XP Modus kann nur Standardschnittstellen oder USB Geräte ansprechen.
Die MPI (CP5611) wird nicht durchgeschliffen.

Dies war für mich auch der Grund wieder auf XP umzusteigen.
Deshalb habe ich es auch nicht produktiv in dieser Konstellation eingesetzt, aber ich habe getestet ob ich Online komme und das ging sofort.

Zwei Bootpartitionen kommen für mich auch nicht in Frage, müsste zu oft neu booten.


----------



## youfyouk (4 August 2011)

centipede schrieb:


> Dass die MPI Schnittstelle nicht funktioniert ist klar, der XP Modus kann nur Standardschnittstellen oder USB Geräte ansprechen.
> Die MPI (CP5611) wird nicht durchgeschliffen.



MPI ist auch eine Schnittstelle...
Im XP-Modus im Geräte-Manager sind noch drei Einträge:

*?*  Andere Geräte


_*? *Virtual PC Integration Device_
_*? *Virtual PC Integration Device_
_*? *Virtual PC Integration Device_
Ich will mal schauen ob ich die Treiber dafür installieren kann.


----------



## pc-erwin (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo, hat von euch schon jemand Treiber für den S5-EPROMER (über S7-MemoryCard) für den XP-Mode gefunden?


----------



## siggi76 (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir funktioniert ebenfalls Step5 im Windows XP Mode nur mit kleinen Bild.
Welche Einstellungen muss ich ändern um Step5 im Vollbild darstellen zu können.

MFG siggi


----------



## marlob (27 Juli 2012)

siggi76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir funktioniert ebenfalls Step5 im Windows XP Mode nur mit kleinen Bild.
> Welche Einstellungen muss ich ändern um Step5 im Vollbild darstellen zu können.
> ...


Ändere in den Eigenschaften deines DOS-Fenster den Font auf Lucida Console und Size auf 28. Dann hast du ein grösseres Bild


----------



## siggi76 (2 August 2012)

Hallo,
ich finde die Datei ntvdm.exe in C:\WINDOWS\system32. Das Fenster der Datei ntvdm.exe  wird kurz geöffnet, aber die Eigenschaften im DOS Fenster kann ich nicht ändern.
Wass kann ich tun??

MFG siggi


----------



## siggi76 (2 August 2012)

Hallo,
ich finde die Datei ntvdm.exe in C:\WINDOWS\system32. Das Fenster der Datei ntvdm.exe  wird kurz geöffnet, aber die Eigenschaften im DOS Fenster kann ich nicht ändern.
Wass kann ich tun?? Habt Ihr eine Idee??

MFG siggi


----------



## marlob (2 August 2012)

Wenn du Step5 offen hast, dann oben auf den blauen Balken "rechte Maustaste" drücken und dann Eigenschaften.


----------



## cosmomaster (29 Januar 2015)

centipede schrieb:


> ... Ging sofort. ...
> 
> ... Dass die MPI Schnittstelle nicht funktioniert ist klar, der XP Modus kann nur Standardschnittstellen oder USB Geräte ansprechen.
> Die MPI (CP5611) wird nicht durchgeschliffen.
> ...



Wie hast Du dann eine Online - Verbindung zum AG hin bekommen?


----------



## centipede (29 Januar 2015)

cosmomaster schrieb:


> Wie hast Du dann eine Online - Verbindung zum AG hin bekommen?



Die serielle Schnittstelle funktioniert ja im XP Mode


----------

